# New power mud application systems



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I thought it might be about time to start putting something out there regarding the title I’ve given this thread, to move things further some, and thought I’d start 1st on DWT.

Going off challenges/problems I’ve found when taping, and the problems (and at times wishful thinking) you guys have mentioned: As a project for my innovation company (the company I mentioned back in January, that I’m taking from being part-time to more fulltime in this new year), I’ve been working on different power system designs for delivering mud to the wall.

A few things on them:
= As well as regular muds, one system is designed to also work with chemical set compounds, like hot muds.
= Texturing, painting with the systems should also work, based on what I’ve seen so far with them. (I don’t want to make big claims about such things, but from what I’ve seen so far, I think they’ll do a nice job of it - at least based on what *I* consider to be ‘a nice job’. But I’ll leave that one up to others to decide for themselves, for their situations.)
= I was able to use a decent amount of off the shelf components (with some modifications to some things), so they should be able to be built cheap to cheap enough, and so could sell cheap (or cheap enough).
= I was able to build one system that was hoseless, so no dragging hoses around with that one. The others are hosed.

One thing I’m wondering is how many of you other machine tapers would take to having conversion kits so you could run things like your existing tapers and angle boxes with such systems when wanted (along with the already known way of running converted mud boxes with such systems), rather than having to buy specialized tools if one doesn’t want to.

I’m talking conversion kits that wouldn’t mess with the operating of those tools when running them in the way one now does (and you could continue to use those tools in the way one normally does, when wanted).
Or would more dedicated attachments make more sense to you, especially if they possibly delivered enough value to maybe warrant it. Eg. Attachments that would extend easily enough, when the extra reach might be nice to have.

Anything else come to mind that you might think such conversion kits for mud feeding could be useful/handy for you? Eg. With mud tubes? MudRunners? Banjos? ........?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I would definitely want a conversion kit i already know the tools i run so to hook up and gain speed im all in.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

sdrdrywall said:


> I would definitely want a conversion kit i already know the tools i run so to hook up and gain speed im all in.


My thoughts as well on it.

But there's some things I wouldn't mind being able to reach further with at times. Eg. Taper.

Maybe an extension like TapeTech makes (or made) for their Bazooka might make sense at times(?) With the taper's weight reduced some because of it being fed, handling something like that better might be feasible, easier on the body.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

For those not familiar with it, TT's bazooka extension: http://www.alstapingtools.com/tapetech-bazooka-extension.aspx

I see it says there that it's no longer available.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Just the reduced weight would be a game changer. I can easily do 10 'ceilings now my guys can reach that off stilts so it works good. Angles and boxing would be the big help no running back to pump adds up to more production


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

sdrdrywall said:


> Just the reduced weight would be a game changer. I can easily do 10 'ceilings now my guys can reach that off stilts so it works good. Angles and boxing would be the big help no running back to pump adds up to more production


"Game changer" - That's the kind of innovation I'm interested in, focused on.
But there's times I'll take a little less. 

I hear you on the weight, and the height. With the changes in construction - eg. a lot more higher ceilings than in the past - it seems there needs a change up some in the equipment to better deal with it (before one hurts himself/hurts himself too much).


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I guess tape tech dosent need the extension for the taper anymore they have out a extra long taper 76.5 " long


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

sdrdrywall said:


> I guess tape tech dosent need the extension for the taper anymore they have out a extra long taper 76.5 " long


They do? Got a link? I couldn't find it on their site.

Along with the taper extension, I see they discontinued their mini taper, back in 2002. (Didn't know they had one.) http://www.tapetech.com/products/Discontinued-Tools/Mini-Automatic-Taper


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I can fill all my mud tools with a push button wireless as well..tube,boxs,bango :thumbup:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

JustMe said:


> They do? Got a link? I couldn't find it on their site.
> 
> Along with the taper extension, I see they discontinued their mini taper, back in 2002. (Didn't know they had one.) http://www.tapetech.com/products/Discontinued-Tools/Mini-Automatic-Taper


Found it on all wall under new items new tapetech mini also good looking tools


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry to lose focus on your thread sometimes my adhd kicks in....


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> I can fill all my mud tools with a push button wireless as well..tube,boxs,bango :thumbup:


Sounds like you maybe went down one line of thought I'd had(?)

So for the push button wireless, what are you using? A remote operated power feed connector to whatever pump system you're running?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

sdrdrywall said:


> Found it on all wall under new items new tapetech mini also good looking tools


I found it: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/New-Drywall-Tools/TT08-TapeTech-Maxi-Taper.html

And the mini as well: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/New-Drywall-Tools/TapeTech-Mini-Taper.html

Looks like TapeTech needs to bring their own site up-to-date better.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> I can fill all my mud tools with a push button wireless as well..tube,boxs,bango :thumbup:


You should share those type of secrets with your new friends at Drywall talk

Got any pics:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I’m talking conversion kits that wouldn’t mess with the operating of those tools when running them in the way one now does (and you could continue to use those tools in the way one normally does, when wanted).
> Or would more dedicated attachments make more sense to you, especially if they possibly delivered enough value to maybe warrant it. Eg. Attachments that would extend easily enough, when the extra reach might be nice to have.


I would say a non dedicated system, always better to give the worker the option to use or not. Big job use it, stupid basement job don't.....

Your going to need someone to test the system for you justme:yes::thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> I found it: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/New-Drywall-Tools/TT08-TapeTech-Maxi-Taper.html
> 
> And the mini as well: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/New-Drywall-Tools/TapeTech-Mini-Taper.html
> 
> Looks like TapeTech needs to bring their own site up-to-date better.


Adding up the cost of those mini and maxi length guns, and throw in a regular sized TT one as well from All-Wall:

1,279.00 + 1,279.00 + 1,279.00 = 3,837.00 U.S.

Round that up to 4,000.00, for shipping - although we get a 10% discount for DWT members.

And 3 bazookas to haul in, clean, and haul out again.

But at least you'd have a backup of sorts.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> You should share those type of secrets with your new friends at Drywall talk
> 
> Got any pics:whistling2:


Watch put if you post pics. Your ideas may be weighed and found wanting on the 2buck radio flyer index of jobsite efficiency!:whistling2::jester:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I would say a non dedicated system, always better to give the worker the option to use or not. Big job use it, stupid basement job don't.....
> 
> Your going to need someone to test the system for you justme:yes::thumbup::whistling2:


So what am I - inexperienced(?) 

But since you have had some input into it already over the last while.........

As for 'non dedicated', one thought I'm having with at least bazookas is that at least those who aren't used to running them might find it handier to have a taping attachment that can extend, retract while running tapes, and for less money and less likelihood of break downs, while not having the problems so much that can come with running a taper.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> stupid basement job don't.....


At least the hoseless one should make sense to use in even a 'stupid basement'. (As much sense as a regular bazooka, anyway, I'd say). It'll also run further than a regular bazooka, if want to load it up.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mld said:


> Watch put if you post pics. Your ideas may be weighed and found wanting on the 2buck radio flyer index of jobsite efficiency!:whistling2::jester:


Admit it, you want a red wagon now:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> At least the hoseless one should make sense to use in even a 'stupid basement'. (As much sense as a regular bazooka, anyway, I'd say). It'll also run further than a regular bazooka, if want to load it up.


I will pull out a bazooka for a 2x2 closet:thumbup:

Since I'm back working by myself again, I have been re-thinking systems. Having a lite weight bazooka would be great, it takes a toll on you the older you get. It's the next morning when you wake up, you feel the pain. I think I would put up with hoses now, if it meant less pain but more gain in production.

How soon can you have it ready:whistling2:

The hose system


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I will pull out a bazooka for a 2x2 closet:thumbup:
> 
> Since I'm back working by myself again, I have been re-thinking systems. Having a lite weight bazooka would be great, it takes a toll on you the older you get. It's the next morning when you wake up, you feel the pain. I think I would put up with hoses now, if it meant less pain but more gain in production.
> 
> ...


Sure.

How much money do you have?  

A patent application or 2 maybe should be filed on a couple things before that, though(?)

But I'll PM you on it - see what can be done to help with improving your systems.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Sounds like you maybe went down one line of thought I'd had(?)
> 
> So for the push button wireless, what are you using? A remote operated power feed connector to whatever pump system you're running?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I thought it might be about time to start putting something out there regarding the title I’ve given this thread, to move things further some, and thought I’d start 1st on DWT.
> 
> Going off challenges/problems I’ve found when taping, and the problems (and at times wishful thinking) you guys have mentioned: As a project for my innovation company (the company I mentioned back in January, that I’m taking from being part-time to more fulltime in this new year), I’ve been working on different power system designs for delivering mud to the wall.
> 
> ...


This conversion kit would have to come with it's own handle [right?] Where will it feed the box? Through the push plate ?
Wheres the trigger for stop an go? The break? The break handle could become a double [somehow] for feed and as a break.
how big is the hose ? 3/8 1/4? [just thinking]


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> This conversion kit would have to come with it's own handle [right?] Where will it feed the box? Through the push plate ?
> Wheres the trigger for stop an go? The break? The break handle could become a double [somehow] for feed and as a break.
> how big is the hose ? 3/8 1/4? [just thinking]


 
just use this...it would work:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Ive always imagined a machine that pumped mud thru a thin hose that kept your box full. Not so much a continuous flow but a valve you can turn on and off kinda like a hopper. Lets say you are boxing and start with a full box hooked up to the machine, as you are running you could open the valve and box whole room without filling. When you want to stop boxing just turn valve, or wait til box is full and then shut off.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> This conversion kit would have to come with it's own handle [right?] Where will it feed the box? Through the push plate ?
> Wheres the trigger for stop an go? The break? The break handle could become a double [somehow] for feed and as a break.
> how big is the hose ? 3/8 1/4? [just thinking]


For boxes, as far as I know the handles have all been special ones, like Apla-Tech's handles. Feed is up through the handle and in through where the handle bolts to the box's push plate. There's 2 triggers, to work the flow and the box brake.
Apla's setup for boxes: http://www.walltools.com/products/a...wall-tools/apla-tech-cfs-flat-box-handle.html

I'd like to stay away from too much specialty attachments, unless maybe there's a good advantage to be gained that makes it make sense enough. It might then be nice to have the option of staying with one's handles (if one already has some), and/or change out at times, if and when want to.
My thoughts on it anyway, at this time. But I don't know how that'll work out when it comes to box handles. I'll see what I can come up with further, when I get time enough for it. I've got a couple idea possibilities.
The other auto tools handles wouldn't be as much a problem.

On hose size, it can depend on thickness of material being used, length of hose, pressure being used, volume flow per minute needed.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

chris said:


> Ive always imagined a machine that pumped mud thru a thin hose that kept your box full. Not so much a continuous flow but a valve you can turn on and off kinda like a hopper. Lets say you are boxing and start with a full box hooked up to the machine, as you are running you could open the valve and box whole room without filling. When you want to stop boxing just turn valve, or wait til box is full and then shut off.


If I'm reading you right, you'd be able to do that with my designs, as well as with Apla-Tech's and Ames' systems (and I well imagine with Rick Hardman's, too).
You'd just hold the trigger open, or push your remote switch, to get flow when you want.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> just use this...it would work:thumbsup:


Yeah, if you're using well thinned mud and not really into production. 

Seems it would be a little awkward working with that strapped to your back.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> Auto box filler - YouTube


I watched your other one of filling a mud tube as well. Didn't see the remote control at work in that one, but you flipping a switch. Have both a switch and a remote for your pump setup?


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

JustMe said:


> Yeah, if you're using well thinned mud and not really into production.
> 
> Seems it would be a little awkward working with that strapped to your back.


I've got one of those, it's great for texturing but yeah it would be awkward and the mud would have to be thin. 

I would like to know if your system would work to fill it, it is meant to fill with a pump but the system to fill it is kinda stupid. I would like to put a check valve like the one on a taper on it.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

saskataper said:


> I've got one of those, it's great for texturing but yeah it would be awkward and the mud would have to be thin.
> 
> I would like to know if your system would work to fill it, it is meant to fill with a pump but the system to fill it is kinda stupid. I would like to put a check valve like the one on a taper on it.


Offhand, I'd say it would work. You'd have to be careful that you didn't overfill at a pressure that's too high for the tank, though. Might damage it.

Having said that, if you've already got a system like mine being used for that, you could also use that system to spray with.

----

Something else that I should maybe clarify. On my previous reply to 2buck of "At least the hoseless one should make sense to use in even a 'stupid basement'":

Thinking back to the last couple of 'stupid basements' I did - they were partial basement jobs, not full basement sized - I'd say the hosed system would've made more sense as well, when compared to what it took me to do them with automatic tools. (I do pretty much all commercial, with the odd house thrown in every once in a long while.)


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I watched your other one of filling a mud tube as well. Didn't see the remote control at work in that one, but you flipping a switch. Have both a switch and a remote for your pump setup?


it was an older clip...sorry but I use the remote switch for my work sink and my mud pump....there only $7
if I wanted to I could use my pump with a hose and drag it around but I dont think I would like it


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I watched your other one of filling a mud tube as well. Didn't see the remote control at work in that one, but you flipping a switch. Have both a switch and a remote for your pump setup?


If you go to icerock drywall on facebook and go to my vid clips you will see my work sink the remote is on it https://www.facebook.com/pages/Icerock-Drywall/172599606120624


----------

